# Sweet Heat



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Finished canning 4 pints of candied jalapeno peppers and 1 pint of leftover cooking liquid. The liquid will be used on grilled foods.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So, how do you candy these candied ones...my guy makes a jar full of 
cut up jalapeños in oil each week. 
Uses them in his omelettes and samiches. He loves em! :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> So, how do you candy these candied ones...my guy makes a jar full of
> cut up jalapeños in oil each week.
> Uses them in his omelettes and samiches. He loves em! :smile:


Here's a couple recipes. Both of these are water bath canned. I made the first one and will probably make the second eventually. Both are reminiscent of Trappey's sweet hot peppers. Three pounds of jalapenos is a lot to cut with a knife, I used my mandolin. Still took almost 30 minutes.

https://www.callmepmc.com/candied-sweet-heat-pickled-jalapeno-recipe/

https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/...zer/cowboy-candy-sweet-pickled-jalapenos.html

There's more recipes very likely just search Trappey's Sweet n'hot peppers copy cat recipes.

Tell the head Knot to enjoy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I had some with breakfast. They were good and will probably improve after a few weeks.


----------

